# Sony Clie won't connect to the Internet?



## MrChriddof (Jan 22, 2011)

I recently got a Sony Clie PEG UX50. When I attempt to connect to the internet, it either freezes or says "Initializing" and doesn't do anything. What do I do?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

With your mobile plan are you set up for the net?

Is it wireless your trying to connect too? or the mobile internet?


----------



## MrChriddof (Jan 22, 2011)

Go The Power said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.
> 
> With your mobile plan are you set up for the net?
> 
> Is it wireless your trying to connect too? or the mobile internet?


I am trying to connect via WiFi.


----------



## MrChriddof (Jan 22, 2011)

I just had an idea.
I might be able to reflash it...
...But I don't know how.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Try opening up the settings, find the wifi settings and reset it up from there.

Make sure you have the right WiFi and network key.


----------



## MrChriddof (Jan 22, 2011)

Go The Power said:


> Try opening up the settings, find the wifi settings and reset it up from there.
> 
> Make sure you have the right WiFi and network key.


Tried entering the settings manually. When it actually connects to the network, it freezes. :normal:


----------

